# GMR Pike



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Fished south of Sidney this evening and landed my largest pike out of the river. It was one of two pike caught this evening. Also landed around 7 smallmouths and one saugeye.

The pike measured 31" and weighed around 5.5 pounds.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=26281


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Awesome job on the pike. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice fish! Congratulations.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Vary nice fish bud. What did he hit on.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Johnny, its Matt (Kay's son-in-law). Great catch, bet that was a fun one to land.:B Have been fishin the GMR around here and tearing up the Saugeye, smallies, and cats. We'll have to do some fishing sometime soon


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

Not trying to be a jerk but congrats - i beleive thats a muskie not a pike.


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

congrats on a great river muskie.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

neil,

get us into some of those sidney/piqua pike bro!


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

I'm going to need to figure out something. I've been fishing that river for 20 years and never hooked into one. This must be the year of the GMR Pike comback. Even Eric got himself into one this year. Big one.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Dang...if Eric can get a pike...anythings possible 

what do you mean by BIG? I would consider 32" + to be big for Ohio.




newbreed said:


> I'm going to need to figure out something. I've been fishing that river for 20 years and never hooked into one. This must be the year of the GMR Pike comback. Even Eric got himself into one this year. Big one.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

From the pic he showed me it was 30+ ...... he was carrying it around in his wallet like a trophy.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looks pikey to me.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice Toothy Pike, Musky Hunter!!! There's also some musky in there.

My biggest pike out of the GMR 32" at a secret spot further north,close to Indian Lake High school. I got it 10 years or so while catfishing at night. I had a hit,missed the fish so reeled in very fast so both my hooks wouldn't snag the bottom. That pike nailed it,but never really fought. Didn't even real off any drag and only 10' from the bank. I fish a point from where a creek enters the miami,and the pike kept going in and out of that creek,back and forth about 10 times.

We also got some smaller ones on roostertails and floating rapalas while floating down her in that same area.

Back then,no fish ohio award available for Norther Pike.

Lots of fish in Miam. That's why I liked to catfish it. Don't know what you'll pull out: Whitebass,channel,flat,blue,yellowbullhead,waterdogs,snappers,pike,walleye,rockbass,huge carp,suckers,bats,and saugeye. I've never caught a crappie,smallmouth,or largemouth out of her.

I don't know why they call it The Great Miami River. Where I fish it,it's only 10 yds accross!! LOL.

Sidney was my stompin grounds!!! Many trips taking a canoe down her


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow I need to get north of Hamilton. Are you sure thats not a tiger muskie, seems to have traits of both pike and muskie. Oh well its good to hear more of these toothy critters are showing up in good sizes. Great job!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I noticed the spots on the body and thought it was a pike. After looking at the head,tail,and fins,not so sure.

Anywho, Nice fish. The GMR has both and gotta be some biguns in there. I got a hold of a fish there one night,using 30# spiderwire and the fish straightened my arms out and reeled off 50 yds of line before getting loose.

Here's a pic of mine,please excuse the quality of scanning a 30 mm picture taken in 1996 from a not so great scanner. Also a nice 18" or so fat walleye,in which I believe saugeye weren't stocked back then:










Some nice fish from a very nice place on the GMR. BTW: The avg yellowbullhead runs 12" and channelcats avg 2 lbs there.The bugs will drive a person nuts!


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

I strongly believe the fish is a pike; definitely, not a muskie. The sun on the fish made the fish appear lighter than it really was. Could possibly have some muskie in it from cross breeding many years back when muskie were more prevalent in the river. Back in 70's and early 80's, Indian lake was stocked with muskie; and some of these fish made their way into the river.

Like I have said in earlier posts, the river has a good population of pike. They are mostly located in deeper, slower moving water that is best accessed by canoe or small boat. Most of the areas I fish for them can not be waded. They will still mostly be found close to the banks in these deeper water areas, esp. around down trees and feeder creeks. I have heard of 12 pounders being caught out of the river, close to 40".


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

100% northern pike, and a very nice one too


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

That's really an awesome fish for the Miami River. I grew up down in West Carrollton, and heard stories of a stray pike being caught once every few years.... but nothing in the 30 inch + range.

As to whether or not it's a pike or muskie, I'd say definitely a pike.

Pike = light spots on a darker background
Musky = Varied, but it there are marks, it's dark marks (spots, liners, bars) on a lighter background
Tiger Musky = Cross between Pike and Musky = Dark vertical bars

There are a few other ways to differentiate a pike and musky, but I find the above to be the most simple method.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

It's definitly a pike. It's amazing right when you don't exspect one which you never really do. I've caught 4 pike in the river in 2 years one pushing 34". I had a picture of it but its very blurry and I can't find it. The lures that I've caught them on are husky jerks and original rapala's. My mom landed her first last week using a minnow and a bobber. Exspect the unexspected.


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

I have caught a handful of pike in the GMR over the past several years. The biggest was 32". When I was bringing it in, about 15 feet in front of me, it came out of the water up to its tail. It danced on it tail front left to right for about 5 feet, with its nose sticking straight up to the sky. It was an amazing site and my wife, who doesn't fish, was there with me to see it. Luckily I hooked it in the lip, or one of those teeth would have sliced right through my 6 lb test. I also caught a shocking 28 incher in a VERY small creek that feeds the GMR. My experience is that any Pike under 2 feet puts up very little fight.


----------

